# Mantis Hiatus



## Sheldon Johnson (Aug 24, 2006)

As some of you may have notied i havnt been posting much at the moment and the "project" i was planning to release has fallen way of track.

This next year i will be standing on my own 2 feet for the first time (which may not sound like much, but limited cash and M.E. means that this will be a tough year) and I will be completing the final year of my degree, so I've had to prioritise and this means most of my mantids are going.

This is my sort of fairwell to the mantis hobby for a little while. Quite simply, time is short and i dont have enough of it availible to me to carry on breeding on the level i have been for the last few years.

Anyway, i do intend to keep a few species going (gongylus, sybilla sp. and ceratomantis sp.) but the rest, i will be giving to a few close friends or selling, so keep an eye out on the for sale boards for them  

Finnaly, if i do owe you a favour for something in the past, dont think ive forgotten and if you think i have, feel free to call it in and ill see what i can do.

Well i guess thats it really, I'm pretty sure ill be here from time to time and i will continue to work on my project when i can. Anyway, feel free to contact me if you ever need any help or advice.

So thats it, take care everyone and see you in a year.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Aug 24, 2006)

I know how you feel mate. We'll keep in touch as always. And don't drink too much at Uni or you'll end up loosing your mind like I did !

Take it easy fella, Rob.

ps. post this in the general discussions bit (this is non mantid stuff).


----------



## danswan (Aug 24, 2006)

> I will be completing the final year of my degree, so I've had to prioritise and this means most of my mantids are going.This is my sort of fairwell to the mantis hobby for a little while.


I've enjoyed your posts and contributions the last few years, Sheldon. I took a Hiatus of necessity myself, but returned, and and am confident that you'll likewise be back eventually.

Best of luck, Sheldon.


----------

